# plaster over cement board



## AbeBarker (Jan 3, 2007)

Does plaster work good on cement board or should I stick with plastering blueboard?


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

hello there brother, knauf/usg supply a ready mixed plaster for applying over your cement boards its a water repellent material that you aplly then sand back. you can paint it normaly. maybe in the usa its just made by usg


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

AbeBarker said:


> Does plaster work good on cement board or should I stick with plastering blueboard?


 
You can do it. But i would stick to the blueboard. If you don't do it right it won't hold up. There's too much involved to even bother.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> You can do it. But i would stick to the blueboard. If you don't do it right it won't hold up. There's too much involved to even bother.


We have a customer who thought they wanted all walls tiled in the bathroom but have now changed their mind. The walls are already durarocked and tiled up to a point and they want me to find a product to skim coat the rest of the non tiled areas in for smooth wall.
This area is mostly drywall so the stores really don't stock for plaster. What should I look for and how should I do it right so it will hold up???:notworthy


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

You can use plaster weld to prime the surface. It's a pinkish primer that gives you a base to Spackle to. Then use brown bag durabond with a handful of plaster of Paris and skim the area. You want it to dry fast so the next coat adheres. Then you can trowel a mix of ez sand and either diamond plaster or plaster of Paris. Then i suggest keep doing this until smooth. You want to accelerate each coat. Then on and off with light weight compound (for wall texture). Check it in 2 days to make sure it's not peeling. If done right there should be no problems. By the way I learned this technique going through the same thing you are.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you!:thumbsup: I've used that primer before but could not remember the name.
The tile guys already coated (rolled) this gray sealer to the rock. I'll post back with the name of the product. Thanks again.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Good luck


----------

